# irse al carajo



## ryba

Hola, foreros:

Ya sé lo que es "irse al carajo" en el sentido de deteriorarse, estropearse:

_No desvirtuen el topic, que se está yendo al carajo!!_

 y en el sentido de que alguien te manda al carajo y te vas allí.

_¡¡¡Vayanse todos al carajo!!!

_Pero no sé si entiendo bien las frases tipo:

_1) Qué bajón, cómo van a aumentar [los precios] un 25%!! Eso ya carece de cualquier ética, se fueron al carajo!!! _(dos amigos hablando)_

2) Estoy de acuerdo con vos de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo._

Acá va una citación del hilo Irse a la mi*rda :


vic_us said:


> Una cosa es mandar a alguien al carajo y otra es irse al carajo. "*Che, chabón, te fuiste al carajo con lo que dijiste*". Pero no por eso lo mando al carajo.



Supongo que en el ejemplo _2)_ y en la frase de arriba (la del chabón) la expresión significa simplemente _estar muy equivocado, decir una bobada..._ ¿Es así? ¿O estoy malinterpretando?

Sin embargo no me viene a la cabeza ninguna buena interpretación de la frase _1)_. ¿Será que según el que habla los responsables del aumento de los precios están locos, equivocados o qué?

Abrazos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## heidita

La frases dadas no se emplean de esta froma en España. Espera a algún hispanoparlante de fuera de España.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Jaime Martín en su *Diccionario de expresiones malsonantes *
escribe:
irse al carajo una cosa= fallar, marrar. Malograrse.
_Nuestras plantaciones se han ido al carajo.
Con su marcha se fue todo al carajo_.
Eso en España, pero en Latinoamérica, supongo que es distinto.
Si te puede ayudar...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Siguiendo con este amable tópico, digno de "Veladas Paquetas" conducido por Creppe Georgette, en la Argentina en particular (de donde seguro vienen esas chateadas), se usa "irse al carajo" en el sentido de "salirse de proporción". Siempre tiene la implicación o el matiz de "sobre-reaccionar" o "perder puntos al final, cuando se venía tan bien" o "salirse con algo inesperado". Los ejemplos dados son muy buen ejemplo de este uso que, no sé si es necesario aclararlo, es "de coloquial pa'bajo".


----------



## Rayines

aleCcowaN said:


> Los ejemplos dados son muy buen ejemplo de este uso que, no sé si es necesario aclararlo, es "de coloquial pa'bajo".


----------



## ryba

Mil gracias, aleCcowaN, ahora queda clarísimo. So sé qué haría sin ustedes, queridos foreros, los amo a todos.


----------



## mirx

aleCcowaN said:


> Siguiendo con este amable tópico, digno de "Veladas Paquetas" conducido por Creppe Georgette, en la Argentina en particular (de donde seguro vienen esas chateadas), se usa "irse al carajo" en el sentido de "*salirse* de proporción". Siempre tiene la implicación o el matiz de "sobre-reaccionar" o "perder puntos al final, cuando se venía tan bien" o "salirse con algo inesperado". Los ejemplos dados son muy buen ejemplo de este uso que, no sé si es necesario aclararlo, es "de coloquial pa'bajo".


 

En México no se utiliza de esa forma, en los ejemplos dados siemplemente diríamos *"te saliste*".


----------



## elcampet

"Y si me siguen fastidiando, los mandaré a todos al carajo" Así suele decirse en México, de coloquial pa'bajo y hasta pa'arriba.
Saludos.


----------



## izzyacid

Tengo a un gallego por aquí que me dice que irse al carajo lo podríamos definir como irse a un sitio inalcanzable... La definición me parece buena, porque agrupa tanto contextos despreciativos (como ¡vete al carajo!), como contextos en los que quieres expresar que has perdido el control (_Estoy de acuerdo con vos de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo)_ o que algo se ha estropeado (se me ha roto una cuerda de la guitarra, se ha ido al carajo). Es una palabra comodín en el habla coloquial, como puedes ver.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> (...) en la Argentina en particular (de donde seguro vienen esas chateadas), se usa "irse al carajo" en el sentido de "salirse de proporción". Siempre tiene la implicación o el matiz de "sobre-reaccionar" o "perder puntos al final, cuando se venía tan bien" o "salirse con algo inesperado".





mirx said:


> En México no se utiliza de esa forma, en los ejemplos dados siemplemente diríamos *"te saliste*".



¿Y reúne todos estos significados? ¿"Salirse con algo inesperado" también?


----------



## ryba

¡Bienvenido, Izzy!



izzyacid said:


> Tengo a un gallego por aquí que me dice que irse al carajo lo podríamos definir como irse a un sitio inalcanzable...



 Irse a la mi*rda también, bueno, me parece que son bastante intercambiables, el "carajo" siendo simplemente una grosería bajas calorias... ¿Todos están de acuerdo con esto? Es que me dijeron que el "carajo" puede significar "órgano genital masculino" y ya no sé qué pensar.



izzyacid said:


> Es una palabra comodín en el habla coloquial, como puedes ver.



¿Pero la usarías tú así como la han empleado los argentinos en los ejemplos que puse o es que simplemente los entiendes y te parecen lógicos?


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> ¿Y reúne todos estos significados? ¿"Salirse con algo inesperado" también?


Cualquier apartamiento de una expectativa razonable, de una norma técnica, de un encadenamiento lógico o de una conducta habitual, se premia aquí con un "te fuiste(s) al caraj*" o "te estás yendo al caraj*". Debe ser usado con prudencia y cuidar mucho el tono de la voz porque suena a recriminación. Cómo mínimo hay que tener afecto, parentesco o autoridad sobre la persona a la cual se lo dirige, de lo contrario es simplemente una grosería intencionada.


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> Cualquier apartamiento de una expectativa razonable, de una norma técnica, de un encadenamiento lógico o de una conducta habitual, se premia aquí con un "te fuiste(s) al caraj*" o "te estás yendo al caraj*". Debe ser usado con prudencia y cuidar mucho el tono de la voz porque suena a recriminación. Cómo mínimo hay que tener afecto, parentesco o autoridad sobre la persona a la cual se lo dirige, de lo contrario es simplemente una grosería intencionada.



¿Pero tiene esa conotonación sexual detrás la palabra "carajo"? ¿O sólo en algunos países? Pregunto porque en mi diccionario el significado del "órgano masculino" figura, pero como otra categoría que los demás significados, como si fuera completamente otra palabra...

Disculpen mis preguntas extrañas.

PD.: Con la pregunta sobre si "reúne todos estos significados" me refiero a la expresión "salirse", "te saliste", aportada por Mirx.

Saludos


----------



## izzyacid

ryba said:


> ¡Bienvenido, Izzy!


 
Gracias 



ryba said:


> Irse a la mi*rda también, bueno, me parece que son bastante intercambiables, el "carajo" siendo simplemente una grosería bajas calorias... ¿Todos están de acuerdo con esto? Es que me dijeron que el "carajo" puede significar "órgano genital masculino" y ya no sé qué pensar.


 
Una cosa es el significado original, que es el que tú dices, y otro es el significado que tiene en esa expresión (echarse a perder...).




ryba said:


> ¿Pero la usarías tú así como la han empleado los argentinos en los ejemplos que puse o es que simplemente los entiendes y te parecen lógicos?


 
El contexto en el que lo utilizan aquí no se utiliza en España (se suelen emplear otras expresiones), pero sí que se entiende bien.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

permiso a todos.
Aquí decimos por "salirse", "botarse", es decir.
"...la botaste, con eso que dijiste" o "te pasaste" también podría ser.

eso es lo que yo interpreto en las frases tipo 1 y 2, del comienzo del hilo.
es decir que significa algo así como, "te pasaste de la raya" o "la botaste de _jonron_"_._
Tambien debo acotar que " del carajo" aquí tambien tiene la connotación de algo muy bueno, o exepcional. por ejemplo:
" ...esa presentación te quedo del carajo.." buenisima...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> ¿Pero tiene esa conotonación sexual detrás la palabra "carajo"? ¿O sólo en algunos países? Pregunto porque en mi diccionario el significado del "órgano masculino" figura, pero como otra categoría que los demás significados, como si fuera completamente otra palabra...
> 
> Disculpen mis preguntas extrañas.
> 
> PD.: Con la pregunta sobre si "reúne todos estos significados" me refiero a la expresión "salirse", "te saliste", aportada por Mirx.
> 
> Saludos


Querido ryba: No, en Argentina no tiene ninguna connotación sexual. A lo que se refería aleC es justamente a que si alguien "se sale de madre" en alguna situación: por ejemplo está contando el argumento de una película y termina hablando de su abuela, o tambien, referido a una situación, qué se yo, está con una mujer en una situación romántica, por decir, y dice una grosería desubicada, allí un amigo le puede señalar: "¡¡Realmente, te fuiste al c****o!!.
Pero esperá las nuevas y siempre bien ponderadas apreciaciones de aleC. (O ya veo que otros amigos ya han opinado) .


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> ¿Y reúne todos estos significados? ¿"Salirse con algo inesperado" también?


 

Irse al carajo es una forma de decie *vete al diablo*. Cuando exageras algo sólo decimos *te salsite*.


----------



## yuggoth

"Carajo" es una palabra que actualmente se designa para referirse al pene,pero,según tengo entendido,proviene del prefijo prerromano o quizá preindoeuropeo _karr-,_que significa algo así como "duro" o "piedra".En castellano no parece haber sido muy productivo,pero en catalán _quer _designa a un montículo estrecho y alto,al estilo de las agujas del macizo de Montserrat,en Barcelona._Querall es una forma de diminutivo._Es probable que _carajo_ en español comenzase designando algo pétreo en forma de columna,para después referirse al órgano masculino por similitud.
Por tanto,conectando con alguna respuesta que explicaba _mandar al carajo_ como "mandar a algún sitio inalcanzable",quizá se refiera a "mandar a lo alto de una montaña".


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> ¿Pero tiene esa conotonación sexual detrás la palabra "carajo"? ¿O sólo en algunos países? Pregunto porque en mi diccionario el significado del "órgano masculino" figura, pero como otra categoría que los demás significados, como si fuera completamente otra palabra...


El significado original es de "miembro viril" y por su carácter extremadamente vulgar no mereció entrar en el DRAE hasta la edición de 1985. Sin embargo, en los corpus de la RAE aparece en abundante literatura desde tiempos antiguos; por ejemplo:



> Ved cuán falta consecuencia,
> contra razón y su ley,
> serie dezír qu'en el rey
> el reyno está por presencia.
> Pues no menos por potencia
> está el coño en el carajo,
> la campana en el badajo,
> puesto que muestra paciencia,
> ...
> 
> Cancionero de obras de burlas provocantes a risa
> Anónimo - 1445-1519
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico  del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [23/03/2007]


En la jerga marinera, se referían antaño y por metáfora al palo mayor como "carajo", y luego por metonimia se le aplicó este nombre a la canastilla que se encuentra en la punta del palo mayor de un navío a velas (barco de vela), quizá por asimilación con el glande.

En este uso, "mandar al carajo" a alguien era enviarlo a una posición incómoda, peligrosa e incomunicada a voz normal, con las responsabilidades de un vigía y sufriendo todos los bamboleos y lo peor de las inclemencias del tiempo. Frecuentemente era una forma de castigo a menos que se navegara una zona peligrosa o desconocida, o se esperaran ataques; en tal caso se enviaba a vigías probados que sufrían exactamente las mismas incomodidades. Ningún "carajero" ganó fama, salvo por excepción, como Rodrigo de Triana que pasó a la historia con un nombre que no era el suyo.

No sé si se conserva en su significado genital en alguna región de América, pero lo que seguro quedó instalado es "mandar al carajo" y el carajeo como grosería de usos múltiples.


----------



## Wanda Namera

Alguien me explicó que el término "irse al carajo" data de la época de los marinos mercantes, piratas y otros viajantes del mar, donde el "carajo" se refiere directamente a una parte específica de la embarcación a la cual mandaban a los marinos de castigo.
No recuerdo específicamente que parte del barco era. Quizás alguien podrá aportar algo más acerca de el verdadero sentido de carajo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Wanda Namera

Para ampliar mi comentario anterior:
''La parte más alta del mástil del barco, una especie de canasta que servía como puesto de observación''.

La frase conocida por todos surgió de los marineros, que se decían entre sí ''vete lejos, sube al nido de los cuervos, donde nadie lo puede ver a uno, donde era terrible estar'' 

“carajo es la parte más alta de observación de las antiguas carabelas (…) El carajo venía a ser, pues, un sitio de castigo: quien allí era enviado, estaba expuesto a toda clase de calamidades, no sólo a la inclemencia del tiempo, sino al punto de mayor movimiento del barco con los consiguientes mareos”

Saludos


----------



## Servando

mirx said:


> Irse al carajo es una forma de decie *vete al diablo*. Cuando exageras algo sólo decimos *te salsite*.


Yo no he escuchado  "*te saliste*", lo que si, "*te pasaste* (de la raya)".


----------



## ryba

Es muy interesante.

En polaco son muy pocas las palabras de uso coloquial cuyas origenes sean desconocidos de la generalidad de los usuarios de la lengua o difíciles de adivinar.



Rayines said:


> Querido ryba: No, en Argentina no tiene ninguna connotación sexual.



Menos mal.



izzyacid said:


> Una cosa es el significado original, que es el que tú dices, y otro es el significado que tiene en esa expresión (echarse a perder...).



Mmm, igual me imagino que, después de todo, la palabra "carajo" debe de tener un carácter un toque más grosero en España que en otros lados...



aleCcowaN said:


> No sé si se conserva en su significado genital en alguna región de América, pero lo que seguro quedó instalado es "mandar al carajo" y el carajeo como grosería de usos múltiples.



---



Servando said:


> Yo no he escuchado  "*te saliste*", lo que si, "*te pasaste* (de la raya)".


 
"Te pasaste" sólo he visto usado por la gente de la Argentina, pero con otro significado; la usaron al agradecer, para decir que se aprecia o admira un trabajo, etc. que alguien ha hecho:

_Te salió espectacular, gracias, te pasaste!!

Buen trabajo, te pasaste.


_Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> "Te pasaste" sólo he visto usado por la gente de la Argentina, pero con otro significado; la usaron al agradecer, para decir que se aprecia o admira un trabajo, etc. que alguien ha hecho:
> 
> _Te salió espectacular, gracias, te pasaste!!
> 
> Buen trabajo, te pasaste.
> _


En la Argentina tiene esa connotación de exceso en ambos sentidos:

O superaste los límites debidos: 
"¡No se hace semejante escándalo! ¡Te pasaste!" (sentido negativo: "te pasaste de la raya", "te excediste")

O superamos las expectativas que los demás tenían de nosotros, sea porque no se esperaba el acto:
"Buen trabajo, te pasaste" (sentido positivo: excediste las expectativas)

o porque superamos una marca personal:
¡Te salió espectacular! ¡gracias! ¡¡te pasaste!! (sentido positivo: te superaste)

o la obligación formal que teníamos hacia los otros:
Me repuso la mercadería dañada y además me regaló esto ¡se pasó! (sentido positivo o neutro: te comportaste muy amablemente; tu comportamiento me deja obligado para contigo)

Digamos que expresiones como ¡caraj*! y ¡coñ*! se han alejado en muchas partes de su significado explícito, pero conservan esa carga afectiva que necesitamos aliviar descargándola a través de expresiones malsonantes. Por eso diría que, al menos en la Argentina, las groserías se dividen en "insultos" dirigidos intencionalmente a los demás y "carajeos" dirigidos a la suerte, el destino o el aire. Las "puteadas" pueden ser ambas cosas.


----------



## Jellby

No niego que la explicación del mástil pueda ser cierta, pero el DRAE no recoge ninguna acepción relacionada para "carajo".

Por cierto, en portugués _caralho_ creo que significa lo mismo, claro que puede proceder del español o viceversa.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jellby said:


> No niego que la explicación del mástil pueda ser cierta, pero el DRAE no recoge ninguna acepción relacionada para "carajo".


Pero como decía, la primera aparición de la palabra "carajo" es en el DRAE de 1983, un poco tarde para reflejar un uso vivo referente a los palos mayores de las embarcaciones a vela, y especialmente sus canastillos, que según entiendo, los buques escuela de nuestras armadas ya no tienen (como la Fragata Libertad -ARG-, el Bergantín Esmeralda -CHI-, etc.).

Esa misma edición de 1983 contiene la primera aparición de "carajillo", que estoy seguro que es palabra antigua, pues no conozco ningún viejo español aquí que no recuerde y hable de tomarse "un carajillo".

Creo que simplemente el término "carajo" estuvo lejos de las inquietudes académicas durante un par de siglos muy probablemente por considerarlo prosaico, aunque ya alguno habrá de encontrar algo en los más de ocho millones de fichas léxicas que viene juntando en casi tres siglos esa venerable institución.

Pero sí figura desde la edición del DRAE de 1925 la palabra "caraja", con la que se refieren los marineros de Veracruz a la vela cuadrada que se despliega del botalón. Y el botalón no es otra cosa que un palo largo que *se erige* desde el costado de una embarcación con fines múltiples. Como dirían los sociólogos y antropólogos ¡todo un dato!


----------



## Rayines

Debe de ser una cuestión generacional, ¿no Ale? , a mí la primera explicación que me surgió cuando preguntaron sobre el origen de la palabra, fue la del palo de la embarcación, pero es cierto que no la encontré en la RAE.


----------



## margaritan20

irse al carjo es irse a la mierda es un sinonimo de fuck.Esta es una groseria asi que ten cuidado a quien se la dices.


----------



## mirx

Volviendo al significado actual de "carajo". En México no es muy usual la expresión "Vete al carajo". Ya que la palabrita en disputa de utiliza con otro significado.

Es sinónimo de "bribón", "malcriado", "maleducado".

¡Ay, muchachito carajo, ya te volviste a ensuciar!


----------



## Hernan Pons

hola,
la acepción que a la que aludes significa "extralimitarse". Irse a un extremo inaceptable.


----------



## ryba

Hernan Pons said:


> hola,
> la acepción que a la que aludes significa "extralimitarse". Irse a un extremo inaceptable.


Hola, Hernan 

¿En tu tierra se usa mucho la palabra _carajo_?

¿Suenan bien en el español chileno las frases del principio del hilo?:

_1) Qué bajón, cómo van a aumentar [los precios] un 25%!! Eso ya carece de cualquier ética, se fueron al carajo!!! _(dos amigos hablando)

_2) Estoy de acuerdo contigo de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo._

Si te da tiempo, podrías decirme, por favor, qué te parecen las otras expresiones mencionadas en el hilo este (y las aún no mencionadas también):

_del carajo
_


ROSANGELUS said:


> También debo acotar que " del carajo" aquí [en Venezuela] también tiene la connotación de algo muy bueno, o exepcional. Por ejemplo:
> " ...esa presentación te quedo del carajo.." buenísima...


 En Uruguay y creo que en Argentina también algo _del carajo_ es algo super bueno, p.ej.:

_El disco Led Zeppelin I está del carajo.
Esa pollera te queda del carajo.
_
pero por ejemplo en Ecuador se entiende las frases, pero la primera no se diría con el verbo _estar_ y, bueno, en vez de _del carajo_, se diría más bien _arrecho_ que es un ecuatorianismo:

_El disco Led Zeppelin I es arrechísimo.
El partido estuvo arrecho.
¡Qué arrecho!
_
_lo mandé al carajo, _¿puedo decir que es de uso general en todo el mundo hispano? (bueno, jeje, hay que tener cuidado a la hora de hacer generalizaciones  )


elcampet said:


> "Y si me siguen fastidiando, los mandaré a todos al carajo" Así suele decirse en México, de coloquial pa'bajo y hasta pa'arriba.





izzyacid said:


> ¡vete al carajo!



pero tengamos en cuenta lo que dijo Mirx en el post arriba sobre el uso de_ vete al carajo_ en México. Será que se dice _mandar al carajo_, pero no se lo utiliza en imperativo, así lo entiendo yo... En Argentina sí que se suele decir _andate al carajo_, jejeje. 

_se fue al carajo_, supongo que con el sentido de "se malogró, se estropeó, no se cumplió" se usa por todos lados (¿o estoy equivocado?),



izzyacid said:


> que algo se ha estropeado (se me ha roto una cuerda de la guitarra, se ha ido al carajo).



_Todos los planes se fueron al carajo..._

_para el carajo_, una amiga mía uruguaya me dijo que sería algo malo, pero no sabemos dónde se emplea,

_Huuyy, qué mal, estuvieron acá y_ _no supimos un carajo_., esta frase la dijo un (cyber)amigo mío peruano, como se ve por el contexto, significa _nada_.

La misma pregunta la dirijo a los demás foreros, les quedaría eternamente agradecido si pudiesen decir qué expresiones con la palabra _carajo_ se usa en donde viven.  

¡Qué hilo del carajo! 
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> _Huuyy, qué mal, estuvieron acá y_ _no supimos un carajo_., esta frase la dijo un (cyber)amigo mío peruano, como se ve por el contexto, significa _nada_.


Esta acepción se usa mucho acá, pero no para cualquier tipo de información: "No sé cómo aprobó el examen, si no sabía un c...jo". (Otra común acá en ese caso es "no saber un pomo", pero ya nos vamos para otro tema).


----------



## ryba

margaritan20 said:


> irse al carajo es irse a la mierda es un sinonimo de fuck. Esta es una groseria asi que ten cuidado a quien se la dices.



Tal vez el nivel de grosería cambie de país a país, será como con la palabra _pendejo_ que es mucho más grosera en México que en Venezuela o con _coño_ que en Cuba ya casi no es grosera para nada, mientras en España, que yo sepa sí lo es...

Gracias, voy a tener cuidado.


----------



## roseruf

Buenas!
Me ha encantado la explicación de la canasta del navío ya que a mi lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza al leer el encabezado del hilo ha sido: hace un frio del carajo! Mi madre la usaba mucho y la verdad es que lo oigo bastante y no me cuadraba con la connotación de lejano que tenia (irse al carajo como irse al quinto pino) o de arruinarse o quitar de en medio (que te manden al carajo o mandar algo al carajo). Supongo que en la canasta del vigía hace un frío... del carajo!
Y a titulo de comentario, a mi no me suena mal sonante! Me sonaría peor que me mandaran a la mierda, al carajo te mandan con cariño, un amigo o similar. Y lo usaría cuando lo que se ha arruinado no me da mucha rabia, si no, usaría lago más fuerte que "este trabajo se ha ido al carajo". 
Un abrazo,


----------



## bb008

Hay un libro de un Venezolano que se llama " Cómo mandar a la gente pal'carajo" - el apellido es Urdaneta, cuando recuerde el nombre se los indico, es excelente, divertido gracioso y tendrán una idea de como en Venezuela mandamos a la gente pal'carajo, incluso hay una anécdota de un tal rey Carlos III o IV no sé muy bien (cual es): Lo van llevan al caldazo (le van a cortar la cabeza) y le preguntan que es lo que quiere por última vez y el dice: Dos camisas, por que no quiero que ni siquiera mis enemigos me vean temblando de frío... eso es mandar a la gente pal´carajo hasta en el último momento...Excelente libro y si pudiesen leerlo yo se los recomiendo


----------



## Hernan Pons

Hola,
La verdad en Chile se entiende el término, pero no se usa en la expresión dada. Además, hay un sesgo generacional; es decir, no la usan los jóvenes, pero se puede oír entre la gente mayor, principalmente como sustantivo (" es un carajo" = negativo). Curiosamente - y al revés de lo que se publicó más arriba- existe un dicho popular, más bien rural, en que 'carajo' se refiere al genital femenino: "Come ajo que es bueno p'al carajo",
pícaramente aludiendo a su carácter afrodísíaco para las mujeres.
También existe la expresión antigua "¡Qué carajo!" (negativo) o "¡chiquillo del carajo!"  (negativo).
Con el verbo ir(se), en Chile se usa 'irse al chancho', pero es muy coloquial.


----------



## bb008

Hay un libro de un Venezolano que se llama " Cómo mandar a la gente pal'carajo" - el autor es César Urdaneta, es excelente, divertido gracioso y tendrán una idea de como en Venezuela mandamos a la gente pal'carajo, incluso hay una anécdota de un tal rey Carlos III o IV no sé muy bien (cual es): Lo van llevan al caldazo (le van a cortar la cabeza) y le preguntan que es lo que quiere por última vez y el dice: Dos camisas, por que no quiero que ni siquiera mis enemigos me vean temblando de frío... eso es mandar a la gente pal´carajo hasta en el último momento...Excelente libro y si pudiesen leerlo yo se los recomiendo


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias.  


Oye, bb008, gracias por la recomendación, pero ¿podrías especificar qué quiere decir en Venezuela _mandar a alguien pa'l carajo_? En ese contexto significa que el rey se burló de ellos, lo que les dijo los cortó, su actitud los dejó estupefactos, los extrañó? ¿O qué? Es que no te entendí un carajo.


----------



## bb008

Bueno, lo que dice Wanda es verdad, yo también sabía eso del mandarte al CARAJO por que era un lugar en el barco (no estoy segura) pero también desde allí se podía visualizar otra embarcación, tierra, etc. creo que allí se monto Francisco de Triana gritando: Tierra, Tierra!!!!!, (Descubrimiento de América)... De igual manera si no esra así y te castigaban, le decían "Anda pal'carajo", es decir castigado... o "sube al Carajo" y avisas que ves...creo que era así...CARAJO QUE ALGUIEN ME AYUDE


----------



## bb008

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> Oye, bb008, gracias por la recomendación, pero ¿podrías especificar qué quiere decir en Venezuela _mandar a alguien pa'l carajo_? En ese contexto significa que el rey se burló de ellos, lo que les dijo los cortó, su actitud los dejó estupefactos, los extrañó? ¿O qué? Es que no te entendí un carajo.


 
Como te explicó, lo que pasa que aquí nada es prácticamente grosería, todo el mundo habla tan normal (Carajo, Coño, Pendejo) y si me pongo a enumerarlas no terminamos nunca, es como decirte en sentido figurado: "Anda ver si la gallina pusó", Vete pal'coño", "Ve haber si a la rana le salieron pelos"...

En el caso del rey: Cuando él saliera, allí estaban sus enemigos muy contentos...sabes alegres por que iban a presenciar su muerte... y el hecho que él saliera y no les diera entender a ellos que tenía miedo...incluso temblando también del frío, era como decirles: "aquí estoy sin miedo a la muerte", ustedes no se van a deleitar con mi miedo, vayánse todos al carajo...me expliqué


----------



## Betildus

ryba said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> _¡¡¡Vayanse todos al carajo!!!_
> 
> Pero no sé si entiendo bien las frases tipo:
> 
> _1) Qué bajón, cómo van a aumentar [los precios] un 25%!! Eso ya carece de cualquier ética, se fueron al carajo!!! _(dos amigos hablando)
> 
> _2) Estoy de acuerdo con vos de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo._
> 
> Acá va una citación del hilo Irse a la mi*rda :
> 
> 
> Supongo que en el ejemplo _2)_ y en la frase de arriba (la del chabón) la expresión significa simplemente _estar muy equivocado, decir una bobada..._ ¿Es así? ¿O estoy malinterpretando?
> 
> Sin embargo no me viene a la cabeza ninguna buena interpretación de la frase _1)_. ¿Será que según el que habla los responsables del aumento de los precios están locos, equivocados o qué?
> 
> Abrazos y gracias de antemano.


 
Váyanse todos al carajo equivale a decir *váyanse todos a la mierda* ó *ustedes son una mierda* (en tono de mucho enojo)

En el N° 1 y N°2 aquí tendría el equivalente a "*irse al chancho*", o sea, "*se les pasó la mano", "te fuiste al otro extremo".*



GURB said:


> Hola
> Jaime Martín en su *Diccionario de expresiones malsonantes *
> escribe:
> irse al carajo una cosa= fallar, marrar. Malograrse.
> _Nuestras plantaciones se han ido al carajo._
> _Con su marcha se fue todo al carajo_.
> Eso en España, pero en Latinoamérica, supongo que es distinto.
> Si te puede ayudar...


 
Sí, aquí las plantaciones también se van al carajo..........o a la mierda 

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Busquen y leánse el libro, divertido y novedoso: tiene anécdotas muy graciosas y dice que el rey del sarcasmo y de mandar a la gente pal'carajo es Oscar Wilde... que tal! él tipo se cansaba pues...


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Oye, bb008, gracias por la recomendación, pero ¿podrías especificar qué quiere decir en Venezuela _mandar a alguien pa'l carajo_? En ese contexto significa que el rey se burló de ellos, lo que les dijo los cortó, su actitud los dejó estupefactos, los extrañó? ¿O qué? Es que no te entendí un carajo.





bb008 said:


> En el caso del rey: Cuando él saliera, allí estaban sus enemigos muy contentos...sabes alegres por que iban a presenciar su muerte... y el hecho que él saliera y no les diera entender a ellos que tenía miedo...incluso temblando también del frío, era como decirles: "aquí estoy sin miedo a la muerte", ustedes no se van a deleitar con mi miedo, vayánse todos al carajo...me expliqué


Consultando www.asihablamos.com/?word=carajo entendí que simplemente en Venezuela _vete al carajo_ se puede decir _vete pa'l carajo_ y que significan lo mismo.



margaritan20 said:


> irse al carjo es irse a la mierda es un sinonimo de fuck.Esta es una groseria asi que ten cuidado a quien se la dices.


Eso es lo que me dijo mi profesora de Barranquilla el año pasado cuando todavía tenía clases con ella: que en Colombia se usa casi exclusivamente en frases de enojo o como exclamación.

_ «¡Ah, carajo! -alcanzó a pensar-, se me olvidó de decir que si nacía mujer la pusieran Remedios. _[G. García Márquez, _Cien años de soledad_]

Según parece, en Colombia también se puede mandar a la gente al carajo:

_- Vete al carajo -le gritó José Arcadio Buendía-. Cuantas veces regreses volveré a matarte._ [G. García Márquez, _Cien años de soledad_]

Según AsíHablamos.Com también se utiliza en Colombia _(ni) un carajo_ (=nada).


Mientras este hilo estaba dormido, surgió uno nuevo que discute la cuestión de si _carajo_ es palabrota o no, exclusivamente:  *Carajo ¿es palabrota?* . Muy interesante la discusión.


  Del hilo  *¿Pero qué carajo/s?**:*



Rayines said:


> Alexa no te inquietes, lo que sucede -y creo que ya lo vimos en algún hilo- es que me parece que acá no tiene el mismo sentido tan fuerte como para ustedes.
> Traduc: Argentina, ¡divina! (aunque en algunas cosas *pa'l carajo*, pero acostumbrados). ¡Los esperamos a todos!


 
  Jajaja, ya me comentó un (cyber)amigo argentino que en Argentina sí se usaba la expresión. 


  En cuanto da _del carajo_, es “etremadamente bueno” no sólo en Venezuela. En Colombia también. Esto es lo que me explicó un amigo de Bogotá:


> _Del carajo_ sí es un sinónimo, muy informal, de excelente, es muy utilizado. Un sinónimo parecido a estos es _chévere_.



No sé si se usa en el Caribe colombiano, tal vez no (o mi profesora se olvidó de esta bonita expresión).


PD: No sé por qué me gusta tanto esta palabra. Creo que hay algo especial en la manera cómo suena... Es una de mis palabras favoritas del castellano.  

  Saludos


----------



## Aleko

ryba said:


> _2) Estoy de acuerdo con vos de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo._


Estuve leyendo las páginas y me pareció que nadie comentó sobre unos detalles de esta oración "carajera":

_1) "Estoy de acuerdo con vos *de que*" _- Cuidado. Tal vez ya hayas escuchado que existe lo que se llama "_dequeísmo_" que es la tendencia de ciertos hablantes a usar *de* delante de *que* en construcciones que son impropias. Ejemplos:
_Pensar *de que*_
_Creer *de que*_
_Decir *de que*_
_Pedir *de que*_

"_Estar de acuerdo_ [con alguien]_ de que_" me parece que es un tanto imposible, en realidad. Algo más correcto sería:
_Estoy de acuerdo con vos *con que*_ lo que dije estuvo mal.
_Estoy de acuerdo con vos *en que*_ lo que dije estuvo mal.

Me surgen dudas sobre si alguien pudiera estar de acuerdo *acerca de que* o *sobre que* [algo], pero seguro que nunca podría estar de acuerdo *de que* [alguna cosa].

2) "_pero de ahí que digas que_" - En este caso estaría faltando una *a* porque de una cosa determinada se pasa _*a*_ otra, es decir, estaba diciendo algo y luego pasó a otra idea:
_(...), pero de ahí *a* que digas que_ fue un disparate, te fuiste al carajo.

Aquí se ve que esa idea no tiene verdadera relación con lo que se estaba diciendo antes y por eso, ¡se va al carajo! 



Jellby said:


> No niego que la explicación del mástil pueda ser cierta, pero el DRAE no recoge ninguna acepción relacionada para "carajo".


Los diccionarios de la RAE no son muy confiables en realidad. Ésta tiene la política de omitir en cada nueva edición palabras o definiciones que entiende que ya son desusuales. El criterio con el que hace eso, como todo lo de la RAE, es tan errático e incierto como puede ser injusto. 

Hace unos días busqué la palabra *aterido* en la página de la RAE y tampoco está. ¡La vine a encontrar *ACÁ*! Así que no te extrañe que ese significado de carajo no esté listado. Por cierto, hay unas islas en el Océano Índico, pertenecientes a Mauricio, llamadas _Cargados Carajos_; dudo mucho que el origen de este nombre tenga que ver con "cargados penes" o "cargadas palabrotas". 



Jellby said:


> Por cierto, en portugués _caralho_ creo que significa lo mismo, claro que puede proceder del español o viceversa.


Es muy probable que, como tantas otras palabras, sólo tenga un origen común a ambas lenguas en vez de que una la copiara de la otra. 



ryba said:


> En Uruguay y creo que en Argentina también algo _del carajo_ es algo super bueno, p.ej.:
> 
> _El disco Led Zeppelin I está del carajo._
> _Esa pollera te queda del carajo._


Hmmm, tal vez tenga que salir más a menudo, pero jamás he escuchado a ningún uruguayo usar *del carajo* en esa forma. Tendré que prestar más atención. 

Entre los contactos en el verano por el turismo y la "televisión basura" que ofrecen los canales de aire acá en Montevideo, últimamente estamos permanentemente expuestos a la *"argentinismitis"* y nunca falta quien la padezca, jajaja 

Saludos


----------



## ryba

¡¡Recontra gracias, Aleco!!! Muy groso el aporte y muy _pro_. 



Aleko said:


> 2) "_pero de ahí que digas que_" - En este caso estaría faltando una *a* porque de una cosa determinada se pasa _*a*_ otra, es decir, estaba diciendo algo y luego pasó a otra idea:
> _(...), pero de ahí *a* que digas que_ fue un disparate, te fuiste al carajo.
> 
> Aquí se ve que esa idea no tiene verdadera relación con lo que se estaba diciendo antes y por eso, ¡se va al carajo!



¿Pero "de ahí que digas que" no puede ser equivalente a "desde el momento en el que dijiste que"?? Yo lo entendía así...


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Ryba.

La palabra *carajo* se usa mucho en Colombia y muchas de las expresiones que han citado foreros de otros países se oyen con frecuencia en mi país. 
"Vete al carajo", "me importa un carajo", "está del carajo (margnífico)", "chino (niño) carajo", "no vale un carajo", "¡cómo te quiero, carajo!", ...

Por otra parte no es una palabra muy fuerte. Pero como sucede con estas expresiones, depende de la intención del que las usa.

Saludos.


----------



## Aleko

ryba said:


> ¿Pero "de ahí que digas que" no puede ser equivalente a "desde el momento en el que dijiste que"?? Yo lo entendía así...


Claro, hay otra posibilidad, *de ahí* como el origen o causa de algo:
_La producción de frutas aumentó esta temporada, *de ahí que* bajaran los precios_.

En una oración como esa, _*de ahí que*_ está perfecto así nomás. Pero el ejemplo que usaste antes me dio la idea de que era de otro tipo por la propia estructura que presentabas:
_Estoy de acuerdo con vos de que (...), pero de ahí que digas que (...), te fuiste al carajo._

_pero de ahí que digas que _- Está claramente introduciendo algo más, que va a ser comparado o contrapuesto con lo que se había dicho antes; lo dicho previamente no es el origen o causa de nada, sino que se pasa de hablar de una cosa a otra.

Y la consecuencia final de esa confrontación le parece una exageración al hablante, que manda a la otra persona al carajo.

Si la oración fuera diferente, no vería necesaria una _*a*_. Otro ejemplo (imaginate que la persona que fue mandada al carajo le cuenta a otro amigo lo que le pasó):
_No le gustó lo que le dije, *de ahí que* me mandara al carajo._

Alguien con conocimientos de gramática profundos podría echar más luz sobre el asunto.


----------

